
Red Dead Redemption 2 had the highest grossing opening weekend of any game ever - kimsk112
https://www.cnet.com/news/red-dead-redemption-2-had-the-highest-grossing-opening-weekend-of-any-game-ever-725/
======
IronWolve
And no PC port... :(

~~~
Cypher
Yea the console execs are trying their hardest to convert PC players over and
milk em. Yet they could've had more...

